

What does the Turing test really mean? - secret
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/07/what-does-the-turing-test-really-mean.html

======
yread
Prof. Shaffer has a nice talk about it
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4-rHqziA7M>

------
brown9-2
Link to actual paper: <http://www.gmu.edu/jbc/Tyler/turingfinal.pdf>

